# Tin foil - shiny side in or out?



## wannabechef (Aug 16, 2007)

What is the final word on tin foil? Shiny on food or dull on food?


----------



## bullseye (Aug 16, 2007)

Cook's Illustrated, if I remember correctly, said there is no difference.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, I think Cook's Illustrated determined it didn't make any difference which side was on the outside of a dish/pan/container.  I've not seen any appreciable difference between one or the other when I cook.

The one thing I am SURE of is to use the correct side when I'm using Reynolds Release foil.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 16, 2007)

Ummm.....I think we went over this recently.

The difference in finishes is because the foil is made with two sheets overlapping each other.

In other words: "It desn't make a hill 'a beans."


----------



## KitchenSally (Aug 16, 2007)

I like to use it shiny side up................ looks prettier!


----------



## auntdot (Aug 16, 2007)

I am with Uncle Bob.  Also, when I am having a bad day and put on my tin foil hat I find it works much better with the shiny side out.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 16, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> I am with Uncle Bob.  Also, when I am having a bad day and put on my tin foil hat I find it works much better with the shiny side out.


 OMG, you are the funniest woman. (You _are_ a woman, right?) Anyway, I thought _I_ was the only one who knew the secret of the foil wrapped pyramid hat_._


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> ...(You _are_ a woman, right?) .._._


 

OOOOPS! Now you've done it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 17, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> OOOOPS! Now you've done it.


Oh man, I just saw this post. I swear, I was only joking with the woman comment. I mean, I thought it was safe since it was Aunt Dot and all my aunts are women but so many of the other user names are gender ambiguous and.... I hope I'm not digging myself in deeper if Aunt Dot isn't a woman. Aunt Dot, please forgive me whichever way I may have screwed up.
Your fellow follower of the foil hat,
Terry


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 17, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> Terry


 
You a woman?



 j/k


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> You a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


What do you mean....was I born a woman or am I one now?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2007)

Apparantly, no one looks at the member photos.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 17, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> What do you mean....was I born a woman or am I one now?


 
Terry....I know a guy named Terry


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 17, 2007)

Good point, Andy.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 17, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Apparantly, no one looks at the member photos.


OTOH, amazing things can be done with make-up these days!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> OTOH, amazing things can be done with make-up these days!


 

So, you 'borrowed' the baby in the foto from the lady in the next bed??


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 17, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> So, you 'borrowed' the baby in the foto from the lady in the next bed??


 You got me - that's my boy and my bed and me! I always think it's funny when I look at people's avatars and usernames and posts and get a mental picture of them, only to find out later how way off I was, even their gender! BTW Jeekins, I was named after a male relative so my name is spelled with a y instead of an i so it's reasonable to assume I _could_ be a guy. I get a lot of junk mail addressed to Mr. because of it.


----------

